# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Cow Pooling

## Dianne

I am seriously considering going on the Paleo diet but concerned with the quality of meats we buy in the grocery store.    I've researched what is called cow pooling where you split or 4th or 3rd an entire grass fed, chemical free cow.

I happen to be in North Carolina (Charlotte area), and here's a list of farms in North Carolina that fit the bill:


http://eatwild.com/products/nocarolina.html

This may be something a lot of us would like to do, throughout the U.S.     Maybe a cow pooling network?

----------


## Acala

This kind of group buying is a quiet revolution.  My friends in New Mexico are way into it.  They are in a group that buys cows and eggs.  Their egg farmer told them that the group buyers have cornered the egg market in Albuquerque.

Right now I buy my grass-fed beef at the local farmer's market (where there are three different ranches selliing directly).  My eggs come from the CSA.

----------


## brandon

I've thought about doing this but I don't have a large enough freezer and I prefer buying fresh meats at the butcher rather than defrosting frozen stuff.


I could see it definitely making sense if you have a large family. I wouldn't want to buy more than maybe a 6 week supply at once.

----------


## nayjevin

Cows are sacred.  They provide a nearly complete nutrition the bulk of their lives.  If you hit rough times and have to slaughter one please apologize to God.

----------


## donnay

Good info.  Thanks for posting.

This site may help you too.

http://www.localharvest.org/search.j...7004&nm=co-ops

----------


## oyarde

> Cows are sacred.  They provide a nearly complete nutrition the bulk of their lives.  If you hit rough times and have to slaughter one please apologize to God.


My apologies .

----------


## Dianne

I just spoke to an organic farmer in Seagrove, N.C. and was told 1/4 cow (hanging weight) runs $4.95 per lb. and 1/2 cow is $4.75 per pound; cut anyway you want.    So on average it does come out much less than the grocery store but no hormones, gmo or any of the other crap we're forced to eat every day.

----------


## Acala

> I've thought about doing this but I don't have a large enough freezer and I prefer buying fresh meats at the butcher rather than defrosting frozen stuff.
> 
> 
> I could see it definitely making sense if you have a large family. I wouldn't want to buy more than maybe a 6 week supply at once.


I think a chest freezer is a requirement for this approach.  You could take it fresh and dry it but you would need a lot of help cutting and hanging it up.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Cow pooling can be fun and educational (make sure you invite the kiddies to the slaughter- they will love that part!) but getting the cow back out of the pool can sometimes be difficult.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LOL I've always called it "Cow Sharing" this made me think of...

----------


## Dianne

> Cow pooling can be fun and educational (make sure you invite the kiddies to the slaughter- they will love that part!) but getting the cow back out of the pool can sometimes be difficult.


That made me feel like chit.    I have never done anything like this before, but now that I have lost all trust in products sold to me in the grocery store I believe this is necessary to find another source for meat.

----------


## Dianne

> LOL I've always called it "Cow Sharing" this made me think of...


Ouch !!!!    I'm starting to back out of cow pooling, lol (no pun intended)

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That made me feel like chit.    I have never done anything like this before, but now that I have lost all trust in products sold to me in the grocery store I believe this is necessary to find another source for meat.


My appologies.  I did not intend to criticize in any way your decision but tried add a little humor. Sorry it missed.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I just spoke to an organic farmer in Seagrove, N.C. and was told 1/4 cow (hanging weight) runs $4.95 per lb. and 1/2 cow is $4.75 per pound; cut anyway you want.    So on average it does come out much less than the grocery store but no hormones, gmo or any of the other crap we're forced to eat every day.


That's a great deal and if I lived in NC I would do it with you in a heartbeat. 

Just in case anyone else was wondering....
Buying Beef: Hanging Weight vs Cut Weight
http://newlifeonahomestead.com/2011/...vs-cut-weight/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Ouch !!!!    I'm starting to back out of cow pooling, lol (no pun intended)


I want to more than ever!  I'm going to ask some local beef growers about cow shares when I get back home...

----------


## tod evans

> I've thought about doing this but I don't have a large enough freezer and I prefer buying fresh meats at the butcher rather than defrosting frozen stuff.
> 
> 
> I could see it definitely making sense if you have a large family. I wouldn't want to buy more than maybe a 6 week supply at once.


95% of the "butchers" who sell to the public buy their meat from a USDA inspected warehouse...

These fine establishments are where *all* the feedlot beef goes including that cut up by Wal-Mart..

If you buy a steer from a farmer he'll take it to slaughter for you and your meat will come back wrapped in white butcher paper stamped_ "Not For Resale"_ in big red letters.

Me...........I wan't to see the animal I'm going to eat the same day it's killed....


[edit]

One more thing..............Buying beef on the computer isn't something I'd entertain.

Invest a 1/2 tank and an afternoon and go talk to a farmer or twelve..........

----------


## Anti Federalist

Have they included a "cow fart tax" surcharge yet?

----------


## phill4paul

> 95% of the "butchers" who sell to the public buy their meat from a USDA inspected warehouse...
> 
> These fine establishments are where *all* the feedlot beef goes including that cut up by Wal-Mart..
> 
> If you buy a steer from a farmer he'll take it to slaughter for you and your meat will come back wrapped in white butcher paper stamped_ "Not For Resale"_ in big red letters.
> 
> Me...........I wan't to see the animal I'm going to eat the same day it's killed....
> 
> 
> ...


  I love doing this. I've been to those at the Farmers Market. Dianne's link gives me a few more in the surrounding area. It's about time to head to the local water powered grist mill and get some flour and corn meal. I love spring.

----------


## phill4paul

> Have they included a "cow fart tax" surcharge yet?


 Save the planet!

  <belch>

----------


## Dianne

> That's a great deal and if I lived in NC I would do it with you in a heartbeat. 
> 
> Just in case anyone else was wondering....
> Buying Beef: Hanging Weight vs Cut Weight
> http://newlifeonahomestead.com/2011/...vs-cut-weight/


The farmer explained to me the hanging weight is what you see in the movies ...  no skin, no guts, etc...   just meat and bones.

----------


## Dianne

> 95% of the "butchers" who sell to the public buy their meat from a USDA inspected warehouse...
> 
> These fine establishments are where *all* the feedlot beef goes including that cut up by Wal-Mart..
> 
> If you buy a steer from a farmer he'll take it to slaughter for you and your meat will come back wrapped in white butcher paper stamped_ "Not For Resale"_ in big red letters.
> 
> Me...........I wan't to see the animal I'm going to eat the same day it's killed....
> 
> 
> ...


I would never buy beef on the computer..   Just followed the links and found a farm that does focus on humane treatment of the animals ...    Although I struggle with eating one of those humane treated animals............... sigh ....   I also struggle to be sure my kids are not being poisoned by the feds.

----------


## Dianne

> My appologies.  I did not intend to criticize in any way your decision but tried add a little humor. Sorry it missed.


Well that's ok, lol...   I founded the Humane Society in Charlotte, N.C. back in 1986; so you definitely hit a nerve.    I for one, could easily go vegetarian , but the kids love meat and encourage me to follow a Paleo diet.    In the past, I thought a great vegetarian diet was two big salads every day.   Now I've learned lettuce has no nutritional value, cucumber ... none ...    raw spinach none ...  Not much in a salad that is nutritional, except for olives.

I think Paleo is the way to go.   And I hate the thought of eating the chemicals forced upon us by the MAN.

----------


## tod evans

As a devout carnivore I've gotta admit I chuckled at the "humane treatment" and "struggling to eat meat"....

I've been around cattle most of my life and the folks who raise them and I can honestly say that I don't know, and have never met, a farmer who didn't treat his livestock humanely...

As kids we'd name the steers we'd butcher, T-Bone, Hamburger, Rib Roast.....It helped the younger ones understand raising food.

----------


## Dianne

> 95% of the "butchers" who sell to the public buy their meat from a USDA inspected warehouse...
> 
> These fine establishments are where *all* the feedlot beef goes including that cut up by Wal-Mart..
> 
> If you buy a steer from a farmer he'll take it to slaughter for you and your meat will come back wrapped in white butcher paper stamped_ "Not For Resale"_ in big red letters.
> 
> Me...........I wan't to see the animal I'm going to eat the same day it's killed....
> 
> 
> ...


Not me ....................    I want to know nothing, other than grass fed, no hormones, no gmo's, etc.      I do not want to meet "Rover", or I won't eat a bite lol.

----------


## keh10

This thread reminds me of how good I've got it made. My family raises cattle and this is the bunch that I look after. We don't mess around with trying to sell to individuals, but every year I butcher an old cow or two for the family. I haven't bought meat from the store in years.

If anyone is interested, we manage our grass very carefully to avoid waste. It allows us to feed a minimal amount of hay and grain in the winter and keeps our cows eating fresh grass every day. You can see yesterday's grass on the left, today's grass in the middle, and tomorrow's grass on the right.

----------


## Dianne

> This thread reminds me of how good I've got it made. My family raises cattle and this is the bunch that I look after. We don't mess around with trying to sell to individuals, but every year I butcher an old cow or two for the family. I haven't bought meat from the store in years.
> 
> If anyone is interested, we manage our grass very carefully to avoid waste. It allows us to feed a minimal amount of hay and grain in the winter and keeps our cows eating fresh grass every day. You can see yesterday's grass on the left, today's grass in the middle, and tomorrow's grass on the right.


What a beautiful place.   You are blessed, and so are your cows.     

What state are you in?

----------


## keh10

Thanks, I live in Northwest Arkansas. The Ozarks are definitely a beautiful place to live.

----------


## Suzu

If you have to eat red meat, and if you have to pay that much for it, why not just go for the best? Buy a share of a buffalo!

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Cows are sacred.  They provide a nearly complete nutrition the bulk of their lives.  If you hit rough times and have to slaughter one please apologize to God.


Apologize? I'm upset he didn't create them with swiss cheese and mushrooms inside.

----------


## Carson

When I was a kid there was always ads to buy half a cow. I haven't seen one in ages.

Sounds like time for a comeback.

----------


## Carson

> Cows are sacred.  They provide a nearly complete nutrition the bulk of their lives.  If you hit rough times and have to slaughter one please apologize to God.



I'm not sure apologize is the right word. It does sound in order to give thanks for the animal sacrifices it takes to get through the day.

----------


## Dianne

> Apologize? I'm upset he didn't create them with swiss cheese and mushrooms inside.


lmao

----------


## Barrex

Cow pooling is still somewhat common BiH and Croatia.
Food that my family doesnt produce I try to buy from local farmers. Everything from meat, eggs, milk, cheese, pasta.... It is always healthier and cheaper. It is cheaper because you cut out middle man. With most of the farmers we got agreement that they sell us x amount of eggs, milk, cheese, pasta etc. per day/week. Meat from chicken, ducks and other smaller animals whenever we call them. Sometimes we need to wait a week or two but it is worth it. Meat from bigger animals is "from time to time". We also made contacts with local hunters so they contact us when they any deer, boars etc.

Why more people doesnt do this is hard to understand. So many people complain about food being expensive and they keep buying unhealthy, expensive food from stores. Really strange and hard to understand.

What is the price difference between meat bought directly from farmer and the on in your meat store?

----------


## Dianne

> Cow pooling is still somewhat common BiH and Croatia.
> Food that my family doesnt produce I try to buy from local farmers. Everything from meat, eggs, milk, cheese, pasta.... It is always healthier and cheaper. It is cheaper because you cut out middle man. With most of the farmers we got agreement that they sell us x amount of eggs, milk, cheese, pasta etc. per day/week. Meat from chicken, ducks and other smaller animals whenever we call them. Sometimes we need to wait a week or two but it is worth it. Meat from bigger animals is "from time to time". We also made contacts with local hunters so they contact us when they any deer, boars etc.
> 
> Why more people doesnt do this is hard to understand. So many people complain about food being expensive and they keep buying unhealthy, expensive food from stores. Really strange and hard to understand.
> 
> What is the price difference between meat bought directly from farmer and the on in your meat store?


Actually there is a huge price difference in buying meat from the farmer versus the store.    In my local grocery stores, grass fed ground beef is around $6.00 per pound.    NY Strip steaks (not grass fed) are on sale this week for $6.99 per pound.

When I spoke to the farmer who offers grass fed beef (1/4, 1/2 or 1 whole cow), the price per pound based on hanging weight is $4.50 ish range depending on how much you buy.   And that's across the board.. grass fed ground beef to ny strips $4.50ish range.    So cow pooling is definitely much cheaper and I'm sure much healthier.

----------


## Barrex

> Actually there is a huge price difference in buying meat from the farmer versus the store.    In my local grocery stores, grass fed ground beef is around $6.00 per pound.    NY Strip steaks (not grass fed) are on sale this week for $6.99 per pound.
> 
> When I spoke to the farmer who offers grass fed beef (1/4, 1/2 or 1 whole cow), the price per pound based on hanging weight is $4.50 ish range depending on how much you buy.   And that's across the board.. grass fed ground beef to ny strips $4.50ish range.    So cow pooling is definitely much cheaper and I'm sure much healthier.


And why are people not doing it? In Croatia, BiH US...

Everything is cheaper and healthier.... 

I dont get it.

----------


## tod evans

> And why are people not doing it? In Croatia, BiH US...
> 
> Everything is cheaper and healthier.... 
> 
> I dont get it.


Many farmers are scared of governmental interference, raids or arrests...

----------


## phill4paul

> Many farmers are scared of governmental interference, raids or arrests...


  Yup.  Whole lotta rigmarole and cost in insetting up a USDA  slaughter house and butcher shop.

http://ucfoodsafety.ucdavis.edu/files/26481.pdf

----------


## Dianne

> Yup.  Whole lotta rigmarole and cost in insetting up a USDA  slaughter house and butcher shop.
> 
> http://ucfoodsafety.ucdavis.edu/files/26481.pdf


These farms selling partial cows do take the cows to USDA houses for packaging, cutting, etc.    That costs approximately $.65 per pound, which is already factored in the per pound price.    The good ole days of buying from your next door neighbor are definitely finished.

----------


## tod evans

> The good ole days of buying from your next door neighbor are definitely finished.


You're in the wrong area.....

----------


## pcosmar

> The good ole days of buying from your next door neighbor are definitely finished.


Nope.. I can get them from my next door neighbor,,
But will need to invest in a chest freezer first. Neighbor has already made the offer. I just have no means of storing that much meat right now.

My neighbors,,

----------


## Barrex

> Many farmers are scared of governmental interference, raids or arrests...





> These farms selling partial cows do take the cows to USDA houses for packaging, cutting, etc.    That costs approximately $.65 per pound, which is already factored in the per pound price.    The good ole days of buying from your next door neighbor are definitely finished.


In Croatia and BiH there is no fear from government (yet); Farmers are not forced to take animals to USDA houses (or our equivalent). This means that price on farms is much cheaper than for same products in shops. People here still dont buy directly from farmers. I thought that it is because they were born in communism and are used of not thinking and providing for them selfs but it is global mindset.  It is not just about buying pork, cow, milk, eggs cheaper directly from farmers. People dont use geo heating that is so much cheaper than conventional heating; people dont make mini hydro power plants when they got perfect conditions for it; they dont put solar panels in areas where there is always sunny.....It always amazes me.

 It always seemed so strange to see people doing thing certain way just because others do it that way. Like watching zombies.

----------

